# Food Upfront workshop in Wolverhampton - 25th Sept 2018



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi all,

Some of you may have heard about our Food Upfront campaign for clearer and more consistent food labelling. In fact I know some of you have as I've just seen a post below about someone coming to our Cardiff event!

But if you’re in the Midlands, you might like to join our Food Upfront workshop next week. We’ll be bringing people living with diabetes together to hear what changes you’d like to see made to food labelling, particularly food labelling in restaurants, cafes and takeways.

It’ll be taking place Tuesday, 25 September, from 5:30-8:00PM at our Wolverhampton office. You can sign up here and we’ll send you all the details. We can reimburse travel costs in line with our standard volunteer expenses policy.

Sorry for the short notice but a few late drop-outs mean we have a few spaces to fill in Wolverhampton. 

Even if you can’t make it we’d love to hear what you think. We’ll be sending out a survey to all our Food Upfront supporters next month, and you can sign up here to make sure you’re on the list!

And of course any comments or thoughts on labelling you add to this thread will be really useful too


----------

